# MLB on Sirius



## bobnewhouse (Jan 12, 2007)

I have XM so this doesn't affect me but I've been curious, many people have written that in the past MLB on ESPN have been blacked out on Sirius. Now that the merger has happened and MLB was not offered as a best of XM to Sirius customers, are the playoff games still being blacked out?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

The version of ESPN Radio that Sirius contracted for is the one that doesn't provide live game coverage; it's not that the games are "blacked out", but that Sirius doesn't pay to carry them (ditto NBAonESPN coverage).


----------

